# GPS

## Nikoltait

GPS ,        Navitel. ,          .   ,   ,    .    Navitel      ,    ,        ,  ,      .       http://travelgps.com.ua .       ,      .      ,          (  ,     10- ),  ,       2  ,        ,  - .   ,    ,  ,        ,   . 
    ,     GPS :     ,   ,    ?

----------

( )     -
   .    3 - ,

----------


## Enter

> -

      ?

----------


## 23q

*Nikoltait*,          .        .   .            3.    5     ( ).    ,    -  travelgps.com.ua.
         ,     ,  ,       .

----------

> ?

  / 12$  ,   ))))
    40$

----------

